# Thinking of HJORGAN last night



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Reverse seared Ribeye, Salad, smoked sweet taters and a crescent roll with a Stella in the background.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

rich folks..
jack


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Now that is a proper meal! I will exchange the sweet for regular tater with sour cream, butter and chives but I am with ya. 100%


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

On good China to boot..... dang ..... no restaurant with the medicine bottle on the table


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

ironman172 said:


> On good China to boot..... dang ..... no restaurant with the medicine bottle on the table


Just your everyday "keep me alive" cancer stuff Bill. Sucks bad, but if I don't keep it in front of me, I'll forget to take it. Don't ever get old old friend of mine.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

H2OMARK said:


> Just your everyday "keep me alive" cancer stuff Bill. Sucks bad, but if I don't keep it in front of me, I'll forget to take it. Don't ever get old old friend of mine.


Stay strong Mark!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear this, I have a daily pill container , but nothing that serious


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

So far so good fellas!. Only drawback is that because of those forementioned pills, I'm going to have to start wearing stripes to tell if I'm walking or rolling....😥


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> So far so good fellas!. Only drawback is that because of those forementioned pills, I'm going to have to start wearing stripes to tell if I'm walking or rolling....😥


Mark,

I remember the years ago when you'd come down to Ft. McRee when we'd camp out and we were young bucks. Not so much anymore! I have kids almost as old as when I found "fish the bridge" forum and the original PFF crew. We sometimes age better with time. Sometimes not so much. Live life like you don't have tomorrow!


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I may need to take out a loan so I can have ribeyes. They look delicious.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Dagwood said:


> I may need to take out a loan so I can have ribeyes. They look delicious.


Don't feel bad. I am in my 50's and have never had a Rib-Eye. If I am going to eat red meat, it is going to be a Filet Mignon Prime Beef. The difference between Prime and Choice, to me, is Huge. Anything thing less then choice may as well be hamburger.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Ribeyes beat filet all day.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Ribeyes beat filet all day.


And it’s not even close.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

rich folks.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> rich folks.
> jack


Digg up some of those jars tight ass. Lmao


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

That looks delicious! That reverse sear is the way to go. 
I found that if your other stuff isn't ready you can just leave the steaks until you are ready to sear.
They will hold 30 minutes or so as long as you leave them on a rack.
Keep up your health Mark, and holler if we can help.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Ribeyes beat filet all day.


I would have definitely taken the under on you saying that. With your lunch time martini sipping azz haha.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

K-Bill said:


> I would have definitely taken the under on you saying that. With your lunch time martini sipping azz haha.


I'll eat filet too, but 9 out of 10 times it's a 2" thick bone in ribeye. I ate two filets and two ribeyes last week. The filet is tender, but the ribeyes have soo much more flavor. I only use fresh cracked pepper and coarse salt. Toss them in a cast iron skillet for about four minutes per side and let rest for 8 minutes or so. I also had a few martinis last week too, about to make one right now. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hjorgan said:


> That looks delicious! That reverse sear is the way to go.
> I found that if your other stuff isn't ready you can just leave the steaks until you are ready to sear.
> They will hold 30 minutes or so as long as you leave them on a rack.
> Keep up your health Mark, and holler if we can help.


mark knows we got his back, phillip.
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Good looking piece of meat. You get your nails done? 😂


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Splittine said:


> View attachment 1084946


Damn please tell everyone when your wife is holding your meat and you take a picture! Those girly hands! Damn cuz! scared me! LOL Good looking piece of meat though.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Damn please tell everyone when your wife is holding your meat and you take a picture! Those girly hands! Damn cuz! scared me! LOL


It would be gay if I posted a pic of me holding my meat.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Is that better for you homos that rather see a guys hand?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Splittine said:


> Is that better for you homos that rather see a guys hand?
> 
> View attachment 1084947


No sir LOL the first hands were better. Just playin! Nobody ( I hope )Wants to see Man hands on their meat. But for real nice package! LMAO!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> rich folks.
> jack


Now you know why I bought so many prime rib roasts when I caught them on sale and cut most of them into steaks...then vacuum packed them. I'm a cheap old SOB.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kingfish501 said:


> Now you know why I bought so many prime rib roasts when I caught them on sale and cut most of them into steaks...then vacuum packed them. I'm a chest old SOB.


Ok Kingfish fill my dumb ass in what does (I'm a chest old) mean.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree, a ribeye is better than a filet. I will generally add something to a filet, like an Au Poivre sauce or a Blue Cheese sauce.

I love bone in... I slightly like a bone in New York strip to a bone in Ribeye. 

But a Tomahawk Ribeye looks the best I think.

Jim


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jim t said:


> I agree, a ribeye is better than a filet. I will generally add something to a filet, like an Au Poivre sauce or a Blue Cheese sauce.
> 
> I love bone in... I slightly like a bone in New York strip to a bone in Ribeye.
> 
> ...


All meat cooked with bone in will always be better beef- pork- fish -chicken . Being this is a fishing forum I will say fish back bones after the filet job on the grill will be the best of the fish. With all that collagen cooking into the meat. Pops the taste and makes it sticky. As BOB says the best of the best. LOL


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> Ok Kingfish fill my dumb ass in what does (I'm a chest old) mean.


I think autocorrect got him.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Ok Kingfish fill my dumb ass in what does (I'm a chest old) mean.


Damn spell checker decided on chest instead of CHEAP....although my chest is old.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kingfish501 said:


> Damn spell checker decided on chest instead of CHEAP....although my chest is old.


LOL I was thinking a Ornery SOB.But I'm betting you had a hell of a mother and your just a A hole like everyone else. LMAO.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

What cut is that? Looks good.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

specktackler57 said:


> What cut is that? Looks good.


That's a high dollar ribeye. He lights his fires with hundos.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Just FYI:
Publix has their standing rib roasts for 6.99 a pound. I bought 3 yesterday. I kept 2 for prime rib, and asked the butcher to cut the other one into 1” thick steaks. He said I was the first to ask and couldn’t believe no one else has given the price of ribeyes. Last nights cook…


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> Just FYI:
> Publix has their standing rib roasts for 6.99 a pound. I bought 3 yesterday. I kept 2 for prime rib, and asked the butcher to cut the other one into 1” thick steaks. He said I was the first to ask and couldn’t believe no one else has given the price of ribeyes. Last nights cook…


Im going tomorrow!!!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> Just FYI:
> Publix has their standing rib roasts for 6.99 a pound. I bought 3 yesterday. I kept 2 for prime rib, and asked the butcher to cut the other one into 1” thick steaks. He said I was the first to ask and couldn’t believe no one else has given the price of ribeyes. Last nights cook…


I cut all those I had bought to 1 1/2 inches. I need to go get some more for the freezer.


----------



## chautham (Dec 2, 2021)

H2OMARK said:


> Reverse seared Ribeye, Salad, smoked sweet taters and a crescent roll with a Stella in the background.
> 
> View attachment 1084921


Looks so great that your post makes me feel hungry now


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

So glad this thread corrected itself after the meat caressing. I was really worried where it was about to go with this crew


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Mark,
> 
> I remember the years ago when you'd come down to Ft. McRee when we'd camp out and we were young bucks. Not so much anymore! I have kids almost as old as when I found "fish the bridge" forum and the original PFF crew. We sometimes age better with time. Sometimes not so much. Live life like you don't have tomorrow!


Yeah, those were good times for sure. I think I've still got some pictures of my boys eating popsicles with yours we got off one of those floating vendors. Man I miss those days.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Standing rib roasts at Winn Dixie for 5.99 a pound starting today!! I cut them up and vacuum seal them!!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> Just FYI:
> Publix has their standing rib roasts for 6.99 a pound. I bought 3 yesterday. I kept 2 for prime rib, and asked the butcher to cut the other one into 1” thick steaks. He said I was the first to ask and couldn’t believe no one else has given the price of ribeyes. Last nights cook…


I've go one of those in my freezer. Needing some tips on how to cook it if anyone has any. TIA


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

LITECATCH said:


> Standing rib roasts at Winn Dixie for 5.99 a pound starting today!! I cut them up and vacuum seal them!!


Thanks my wife bought me a couple and had them sliced at the Crestview WinnDixie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

WD bound.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> I've go one of those in my freezer. Needing some tips on how to cook it if anyone has any. TIA


I cook mine on the electric rotisserie and just put coarse ground salt and coarse ground black pepper and a little minced garlic on it, use a high temperature to make the outside crunchy/crispy and the inside rare to medium rare..


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

..


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> Standing rib roasts at Winn Dixie for 5.99 a pound starting today!! I cut them up and vacuum seal them!!


Thanks Scott, now I have to find the freezer room.....


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i can't afford to go to win dicksy. only doctors, lawyers, and engineers go there.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm gonna head up there shortly. This is my stock up time. Unfortunately, I can't grab a ton of them since Rouses ran a sale on butts and I bought 10 or so.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I'm gonna head up there shortly. This is my stock up time. Unfortunately, I can't grab a ton of them since Rouses ran a sale on butts and I bought 10 or so.


I can hold a few for you.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> I can hold a few for you.


Gonna go buy a small chest freezer and put it in my parent's condo.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> i can't afford to go to win dicksy. only doctors, lawyers, and engineers go there.
> jack


I'll take ya' Jack. Gonna stop on the way home today and get me a couple of more to give to Robert and John Alan


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

My Winn Dixie only allows one per person!!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

LITECATCH said:


> My Winn Dixie only allows one per person!!


I didn’t know that a tried to ring up 2. They told me the limit, then went ahead and let me buy 2 with no fuss.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Never seen them limit over this way. I cleared out the Gulf Shores and Orange Beach ones years back and then went to the Key.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

...


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

Porterhouse! The best of both worlds.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Got me some last night!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I just got one, never had one. Hopefully its not chewy. Cook it like a filet?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> I just got one, never had one. Hopefully its not chewy. Cook it like a filet?


You cooking a rib roast or a ribeye?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

It was a ribeye roast I guess, rapped in string with the ribs cut off on the bottom. Then I cut it into 2" steaks.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

For steaks, I season each side with coarse salt and fresh cracked pepper. Let the steaks come up to room temp. I like mine rare, so 4-5 minutes per side in cast iron works for me. I pull mine when the temp hits around 95. Then let them rest for about 15 minutes.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok thats what I do with prime filet but 9 mins a side medium, I will give it a try.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep like Josh said, my steaks get course salt, pepper and Garlic dusted.room temp, egg to 450-500. Toss it on 2 min each side, shut it down till everyone gets their own temp. Son likes rare, med rare for me and daughter, burnt.... I mean well shoe leather for the wife. Resting is a must to retain juice/flavor, in my opinion!

If you doing the whole thing, google Prime rib on (whatever cooker you use, ie. BGR, Pellet, oven) same seasoning though, just alot more of it!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks good!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I do med rare and when I pull of the grill I put some slices of butter on the top while I rest it for 10 mins.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

And my wife threw away my umai dry age bags as i left them on the wrong shelf🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

gonna order some more and if I can get them here before the prime rib sales are over, I’ll start another dry aged ribeye thread. Them umai bags save a LOT of money vs buying a dry aged steak


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

2 1/4" bone in ribeye for me. The boy gets the boneless ribeye and wife gets the filet.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

After all the talk about Rib-eyes, I went and bought one. I cooked one tonight but.....not impressed. It was "okay" but alot of fat and grease. It was cooked to a perfect medium, was juicy, okay flavor and not too tough. Glad I have all my teeth. I will stick to Prime Filet for my heart health and maybe hold on to my gall bladder a bit longer.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

LY-zer said:


> After all the talk about Rib-eyes, I went and bought one. I cooked one tonight but.....not impressed. It was "okay" but alot of fat and grease. It was cooked to a perfect medium, was juicy, okay flavor and not too tough. Glad I have all my teeth. I will stick to Prime Filet for my heart health and maybe hold on to my gall bladder a bit longer.


Where did you get it? The ones I got and had cut into steaks at Publix looked alot better than the Winn Dixie ones...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I buy almost all mine from Rouses and my wife has worked for Winn Dixie for almost 20 years.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

im prob the oddball out but I love the fat on a ribeye if it’s charred well!


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I picked them up from Publix GB proper. They had a bunch in the end cap by Frozen Food and just a few in the meat case. I pick the most marbled end that I could find and cut into steaks myself. I trimmed and peeled off as much of the Extra fat on the outside as I could. I would not shop Winn Dixie in GB for meat.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MrFish said:


> I buy almost all mine from Rouses and my wife has worked for Winn Dixie for almost 20 years.



I thought she was a Pharmacist not a meat cutter?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> I thought she was a Pharmacist not a meat cutter?


Yea, she's a pharmacist.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

ahhh ok.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1085067
> 
> 
> View attachment 1085066


Now that's On Time Cool Breeze! LOL


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

halo1 said:


> im prob the oddball out but I love the fat on a ribeye if it’s charred well!


Me too. Hell, I slice a little fat and take a bite with every bite of meat, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1085067
> 
> 
> View attachment 1085066


Awesome cook ! i like salad with a steak but not 2 of them🤣 that steak is on point!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

halo1 said:


> Awesome cook ! i like salad with a steak but not 2 of them🤣 that steak is on point!


I mean, it was a 2.5 lb steak. Need to wash it down with extra greens.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Downright unhealthy to eat red meat all the time. I like a balanced diet.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> Downright unhealthy to eat red meat all the time. I like a balanced diet.
> View attachment 1085157


So I'm just guessing your not Muslim?LOL. Looks like it's gona be some fine eating


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> So I'm just guessing your not Muslim?LOL. Looks like it's gona be some fine eating


Hindu.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

pose to drink red wine with meat. to be etiquette.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

what does a hindu? lol.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> pose to drink red wine with meat. to be etiquette.
> jack


Budweiser is in a red can that count?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> what does a hindu? lol.
> jack


Watch be hind U


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

......


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

no, wilson, lay eggs.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> no, wilson, lay eggs.
> jack


WELLL. Now I know LOL


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> pose to drink red wine with meat. to be etiquette.
> jack


I have a bottle of red for dinner. Martinis are while cooking, red is for eating and scotch is for after dinner. I'm not just healthy, I'm filled with that ettyket.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Definitely can tell who is fancy on here


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

(I have a bottle of red for dinner.red is for eating. So who is getting the pork chops? Your so confusing LOL. And do you really need a Martini with your red wine? I'm so white trash I need me some learning how ya'll rich folks do it!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Definitely can tell who is fancy on here


Says the guy that eats wagyu.

And I ain't ever had my nails did all fancy like that.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Y’all leave fish alone just cuse he’s fancy! 🤣


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I just switched to beer. Wife said she ain't dealing with me after 5 martinis.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Says the guy that eats wagyu.
> 
> And I ain't ever had my nails did all fancy like that.


I get it free though.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chase throwing shade over me cooking


Splittine said:


> It get it free though.


The nails?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Chase throwing shade over me cooking
> 
> The nails?


You seem to be crushing on me having my nails done for some creepy reason. Unfortunately for you that wasn’t my hand.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

..


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

You over cooked that one, Mr Fish.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> You over cooked that one, Mr Fish.


Considering it pork cooked about Med I’d say it’s pretty spot on.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It was pretty good. Pulled them at 135° and let them rest.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Just scored these at publix, Prime Filet. New years dinner!!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang that was yummm! I am as full as a tick.


----------

